# Trip to ND



## rwahl (Aug 10, 2005)

Just felt like letting people know how our trip to ND was. I've been sitting here reading all the posts regarding G/O's and posted land, and the economics of NR coming to the area. Myself and 6 family members drove out from PA to hunt the Beluah/Hazen area. Now keep in mind there are no , repeat no wild birds in PA. The state releases 118,000 birds throughout the season. You can't imagine what opening day looks like out here. Anyway, we saw more birds than I could ever have imagined. We shot close to our limit on 3 of the 4 days we hunted. Saw no birds on PLOTS land. Got permission from 4 out of the 5 land owners we spoke with, actually getting one of them a gift certificate to a local restaurant. We had lunch everyday in Hazen at the same place, drank everynight at the same watering hole, and ate breakfast at several places. I estimate we spent about $300 per person for 4 days on food/drinks alone, not including hotels and gas, oh ya coffee either. Our visit was unbelievable, and in a way I don't blame some people for trying to keep this state a pheasant secret. But the secret is out and the local businesses need to take full advantage of what the state has to offer. It seems to me the local people would want money spread throughout an area vs. all being spent at one place ie: G/O. I personally believe if the land slowly becomes all private, pay hunting or owned by G/O, then slowly people will go elsewhere to hunt pheasants or not go anywhere at all. This sounds like a huge ramble, but I can't tell you how great our trip was and hope people make good decisions in the future to allow others to enjoy what you all have.


----------



## Ihuntnfish (Sep 13, 2005)

Congrats on the great trip to North Dakota. I am glad to here that you "get it". I hope you have a great trip next year.


----------

